# Jurassic Lake Report



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Part 1: The Place
Located in the far southern reaches of Patagonia Argentina lies a 65 sq km lake called Jurassic (also known as Lago Strobel) which offers the worldâ€™s best wild rainbow trout fishing. The lake is all natural with no outflows and only the Barrancoso River as inflow (while we were there Iâ€™d describe it more as a creek and not a river). 

Several friends and I went together to fish this stunning place in the recently opened first week of the season. The results were pretty much incredible. The reality far exceeds any description. 

The fishing is set up in sessions with each session lasting about 3 hours per team of anglers (generally a morning or afternoon) at a given station. The anglers in teams (three guys per team) rotate through each station (4 different stations one of which was almost impossible to fish when the wind was over 50 mph which was often) with a different guide each time. 

To sum up the results, I was able to fish 7 sessions total during the trip and averaged about 38 stunning rainbows per session with the fish averaging about 10 pounds with a best fish of 18 pounds and 33 inches. Personally, I caught only one small rainbow below about 8 poundsâ€¦. all the rest were huge specimens. 

This place is incredibly difficult in almost all respectsâ€¦. extremely difficult to get there from Houston (well over 10,000 miles of air travel across two days) with one overland leg requiring an arduous although scenic 6 hour ride in 4 wheel drive over the worst ranch roads Iâ€™ve ever seen; extremely difficult weather conditions with unrelenting, unending winds at a minimum of about 30 mph ranging up to sustained 60 mph; extremely cold water 37 deg and air temps in the 40s and 50s; extremely remote with no, none inhabitants or improvements for miles and miles; extremely stark environment with no trees, little vegetation and limited wildlifeâ€¦pretty much the end of the continent.


A short report canâ€™t possibly do justice to this incredible fishingâ€¦so Iâ€™ll just summarize the fish by station rotation (all fish shown over 30 inches)
1)	Dalys Pool station
2)	River mouth right station
3)	Little pool station (just above river mouth)
4)	River mouth left station
5)	Largest trout for me 33 inches and 18 pounds
6)	Illustration of wind effects on standing


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Part 2*

Part 2 Equipment:

I used only an 8wt fly rod (took a 7 and 10 also just in case) â€¦and caught all fish on balanced leeches, hoppers, various dry flies, and large ants. One incredible morning session, I caught 64 trout over 10 pounds on one balanced leech pictured below at the â€œDalys poolâ€ station. First cast at the next station I lost that fly sadly to a fish.

1) Balanced leech
2) typical balanced leech caught fish
3) typical fish caught on Chernobyl ant
4) typical fish caught on big hopper


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

what an incredible trip!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Part 3 General Interest*

The river aka creek was stacked wall to wall with huge rainbows on both sides of the river mouth and extending up the river as far as you could walkâ€¦some were resting and some were chrome bright hard charging hard fighting up the river to spawn. It was what I called â€œbittersâ€ and â€œ zombiesâ€. The trick was avoiding snagging a â€œzombieâ€ and nailing a â€œbitterâ€ with a great presentation.

Those are NOT rocks you see in river belowâ€¦those are fish, huge rainbows that few will ever see the likes of which in their lifetime.

We ate well (lamb shown below on the BBQ and mostly Argentine beef which is absolutely to die for), drank a lot of Argentine wine, and had a grand time with wonderful friends.

The southern reaches of Patagonia are wild and wonderfulâ€¦very sparse but Butch and Sundance supposedly died near here in this remote spot in Patagoniaâ€¦and one canâ€™t blame them for seeking out this wild place.

1) where the river meets the lake

2) Not rocks

3) BBQ

4) the friends

5) Butch and Sundance


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That looks like an incredible trip!
Those are some beautiful fish. Did you eat any? How was the flesh color and taste?
The altitude must have been high there.
Oh, any other fish in there?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good questions Karl

1) No, as I understand it, its catch and release all across the vast Patagonia and fly fishing only although there is no way that could be enforced in that vast area...but from what I saw they actually need to take a few out to get more 20 pounders.

2) I thought so also but found out it was about 600 ft. elevation. Salt water isn't but a few miles away at the end of the continent.

3) this was really interesting to me...No , not even any baitfish. No other species other than rainbows in that system. The story was that the system formed naturally less than 100 years ago and sometime about 40 years ago, someone got the idea of making it a commercial trout farm. So they stocked rainbow trout...and the rest is history as they say. The location there would make it cost prohibitive to commercially harvest them....just too difficult to get in and out of there. It is a huge lake, 65 sq. km. That would fill an area from Houston to beyond Cleveland. It is incredibly big.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Those big rainbows must be eating the raccoons that come to drink then 
Big big fish!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Incredible Larry! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW! thx for sharing!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> Those big rainbows must be eating the raccoons that come to drink then
> Big big fish!


LOL, no raccoons out there...but those rainbows would absolutely destroy a mouse pattern, and I only had one with me.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

What a trip! Thatâ€™s got to be a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Those are some awesome trout. Kinda hard to tell about the overall scenery based on the pictures. What did you think? What kinda critter did ya'll BBQ? Definitely a fishing trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Texashookset said:


> What a trip! Thatâ€™s got to be a trip of a lifetime.


Thank you for your comments Texashookset, but I like to think my trip of a lifetime is always the next one I take. I'm looking at sea run brown trout next and also probably returning to Jurassic maybe next April.

Life is short folks...seize every chance you have to enjoy good friends and the best of Nature.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Those are some awesome trout. Kinda hard to tell about the overall scenery based on the pictures. What did you think? What kinda critter did ya'll BBQ? Definitely a fishing trip of a lifetime.


The scenery reminded me of southern New Mexico without any trees. Very little vegetation. They raise the best (by far) beef in the World out on these vast ranches but for the life of me I couldn't see how the cows survived. My herd of Brahma cross cattle would not last three days out there in those conditions. They had white faced herfords and I'll tell you those cows must be some kind of survivors.

The scenery was beautiful in a stark way. Take out the river and lake and fish from the attached pictures and that's it...with lots of hills, canyons, etc. Quite a few Lamas in small herds "grazing" for what they could find...one of my buddies saw foxes but other than that just not much wild life...very few birds other than some giant sea gulls that pointed to schooling rainbows.

We mostly ate steak much to my delight. I can't describe how wonderful their steak tastes cooked over an open fire or however you want. Fantastic! The pictured critter was a lamb. I've not eaten much lamb in my days but this one was very good but too fatty for my tastes.

A remarkable place, remarkable people and Country.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

photofishin said:


> what an incredible trip!


It was...and thank you for your comments.

If you like to take pictures of colorful fish, as your name would imply, this place is an absolute mecca for fish pictures.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Kinda hard to tell about the overall scenery based on the pictures. What did you think?


My buddy sent me these pictures of the critters some free ranging Lamas and the Moreno Glacier outside of El Califate where we met the 4-wheel drive vehicles to take us to Jurassic.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome thanks for sharing.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

what a trip! would love to do that!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ducktracker said:


> Wow that looks awesome thanks for sharing.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Words can't really describe that fishing....thanks for your comments


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

When you see your first glacier its truly an incredible experience. Awe inspiring sight with the immense size and colors.
Larry I was hoping to win the mega power ball Friday night and make the trip back there with you. I did win but not enough for the trip $4.
First time I have played in maybe 20yrs. I was at a remote gas station outside NO and it just hit me to buy 3. So much for that $9


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day said:


> When you see your first glacier its truly an incredible experience. Awe inspiring sight with the immense size and colors.
> Larry I was hoping to win the mega power ball Friday night and make the trip back there with you. I did win but not enough for the trip $4.
> ...


LOL...you would be more than welcome as a partner, but sorry $4 wouldn't even buy the beer...but hey the beer and wine is complimentary at the camp and Argentina has some good beer and GREAT wines.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Old Whaler said:


> what a trip! would love to do that!


Go for it Old Whaler. It isn't easy, but nothing worth doing is easy.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

That was a awesome catchn trip....

I know ya'll enjoyed that....

Beautiful fish...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments silentkilla.

Philip Rowley kind of pioneered the balanced leech and shows how to tie it here. It works...on crappie, bass, and big gills not to mention rainbow trout


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I just found this thread through your post in the Garden section. What an awesome trip Lark!

I see that there was a large color variation in the Rainbows. Did that relate to how far they were into a spawning cycle?

Those Rainbows are chubby, well feed fish. If there is no baitfish, the bug population must be off of the charts. Even with cannibalism, there has to be another major food source?

Seeing the group picture in late spring, looking cold in jackets, is indicative of the latitude and breezy conditions. Fly fishing had to be very challenging with that much wind?

Another potential place for you to try is the river running into Lake Iliamna, Alaska. I have a very good friend that has 2 cabins on that lake. He is into Silver Salmon fishing so we just fished for them. However, we watched fly fishermen catching some huge (world class) rainbows in the same river.

It is a fairly easy access. Fly into Dillingham (no roads into Dillingham - only local roads), then about a 25 mile drive to the south end of the lake where the boat launch is.
His cabins are only about 5 miles up the lake, but the best resort is at far end where the river comes in. Some Arctic Char fishing as well. 
Pictures: 1) Teri and I at 1 on the cabins. 2) Looking "up lake" toward the giant Rainbow Trout spots.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks for your comments/questions Dick*



Dick Hanks said:


> I just found this thread through your post in the Garden section. What an awesome trip Lark!
> I see that there was a large color variation in the Rainbows. Did that relate to how far they were into a spawning cycle?


Yes, that and how long they have been in the river. Just like salmon, the more bright the fish the earlier they are in the cycle and the better fighting fish. Unlike salmon, however, these rainbows after spawning return to the lake where they regain their bright colors again.



Dick Hanks said:


> Those Rainbows are chubby, well feed fish. If there is no baitfish, the bug population must be off of the charts. Even with cannibalism, there has to be another major food source?
> â€¦


Not so according to the locals there. No other fish in that system, none not even minnows. Hard to believe but from what I witnessed, it is true. The diet is much like a tail race fishery here in the USA. Lots of scuds, sow bugs, tiny shrimp, etc. The fish are in better shape than any I have seen anywhere in the World!

It was interesting to observe that they would devour leeches and absolutely charge with open mouths a Chernobyl type fly or a mouse fly teased across the surface.



Dick Hanks said:


> Seeing the group picture in late spring, looking cold in jackets, is indicative of the latitude and breezy conditions. Fly fishing had to be very challenging with that much wind?
> â€¦


There were locations (stations) in the fishing rotation that were impossible to fish in certain wind conditionsâ€¦but I could always find a spot somewhat out of the windâ€¦or more importantly with the wind at my back. In fact, I found one small pool that was incredibly loaded with huge rainbows and word of this pool soon made it a prime spot for others as well.

I have to LOL at some of our local Texans who think we have wind hereâ€¦or think they are â€œexpertsâ€ at fishing in the wind. I fished every day just about constantly in the day light hours and never, ever gave in to the wind which according to radio reports hit sustained velocities of 60 mph. It was never below about 30 mph day or night, didnâ€™t matter. Couple that with 37 deg water temps and 40s air temp and the fishing had to be exceptional to justify getting out in it. The fishing was that good!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*In search of wild 30 inch rainbows*



Dick Hanks said:


> â€¦Another potential place for you to try is the river running into Lake Iliamna, Alaska. I have a very good friend that has 2 cabins on that lake. He is into Silver Salmon fishing so we just fished for them. However, we watched fly fishermen catching some huge (world class) rainbows in the same river.
> â€¦


Would that be Talarik Creek? Iâ€™ve been searching for over 25 years for shots at rainbows over 30 inches. Talarik Creek which flows into Illiamna has those shots at limited times. Erik Salitan lives near there and Iâ€™ve explored the possibility of fishing with him there. However, Erik is primarily a hunter but if he could just get me in the area I could do the rest. Bill Simns has owned and operated New Whalen Lodge for many years and they fish the Talarik with a fleet of bush planes that claim to get to the creek first before other anglers.

Joe Dogett who formerly wrote Outdoors for the Houston Chronicle fished New Whalen several times finally getting one rainbow over 30 inches.

Sounds a little like combat fishing and I can go to Jurassic where almost every fish is at or over 30 inches for much less money and far superior fishing...not to mention not ever seeing another angler all week.

After fishing/searching Alaska for many years for that shot at an elusive 30 inch rainbow, my excitement level was off the charts when on my very first cast at Jurassic I hooked a beautiful rainbow well over 30 inches. I hollered for anyone in hearing distance to help me, LOL, not realizing that the fish of a lifetime was likely on every cast all week. I apologized to my buddy for asking for the net on that first fish. I just had no idea at what was about to unfold.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Great fishing trips guys! btw--I met a guy and his family in Homer AK in 2014 that showed me pics of a couple 30+ inch rainbows he caught in the upper Kenai River fishing with Mark Glassmaker...always wanted to try that trip! This was in 1st week of August in 2014.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

*Kenai*



wwind3 said:


> Great fishing trips guys! btw--I met a guy and his family in Homer AK in 2014 that showed me pics of a couple 30+ inch rainbows he caught in the upper Kenai River fishing with Mark Glassmaker...always wanted to try that trip! This was in 1st week of August in 2014.


They are a few but not like Argentina it appears.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> Great fishing trips guys! btw--I met a guy and his family in Homer AK in 2014 that showed me pics of a couple 30+ inch rainbows he caught in the upper Kenai River fishing with Mark Glassmaker...always wanted to try that trip! This was in 1st week of August in 2014.


I wasn't familiar with Mark until reading your post, wwind3.

Sounds like a very good option for day trips if you are in the area...just a "short" drive from Anchorage. His rates are very reasonable and reviews are favorable. Never pass up a chance to fish Alaska.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> I wasn't familiar with Mark until reading your post, wwind3.
> 
> Sounds like a very good option for day trips if you are in the area...just a "short" drive from Anchorage. His rates are very reasonable and reviews are favorable. Never pass up a chance to fish Alaska.


The guy I talked to said they went out a 4 am and fished for sockeye and then went after the bows. They snagged some sockeyes also altho at the end of the run for them I think.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> ...They snagged some sockeyes ....


Probably snagged every sockeye they caught. Those things are so thick you can't help but snag one if you drag a line/lure through them.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> Probably snagged every sockeye they caught. Those things are so thick you can't help but snag one if you drag a line/lure through them.


Evidently they don't feed on the spawning runs-so fishermen pretend they are "fishing" but it's just to get "legal" with the state laws. Everyone looks the other way--BUT you have to snag them in the mouth--anywhere else you have to release them, barbless hooks, etc.

Watch the youtube videos--there is a technique for snagging--pretty interesting.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

At Jurassic, the trick was to NOT snag the resting trout in the river. They were so thick you could easily snag the trout of a lifetime on every cast. 

I described them as "Zombies", resting trout which lined the little creek in places so thick you couldn't imagine it. They apparently rest in the little eddies post spawn until ready to make the trip back to the lake and start the cycle all over again. The trick is to carefully work your fly into the faster water where the "bitters" reside and hold on. Great, great fun!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

wwind3 said:


> ...Evidently they don't feed on the spawning runs-so fishermen pretend they are "fishing" ...


I've had biologists tell me that sockeyes do NOT feed once they hit freshwater and basically everything caught is snagging...but I've caught some that sure seemed to be feeding so I don't know. One thing for sure, the Reds are great eating when fresh.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Meadowlark said:


> I've had biologists tell me that sockeyes do NOT feed once they hit freshwater and basically everything caught is snagging...but I've caught some that sure seemed to be feeding so I don't know. One thing for sure, the Reds are great eating when fresh.


Agree the Reds are better but you would have to give them to me. I'm out on the combat style fishing. My cousin hooks me up with Reds because he helps a commercial guy in Clam Gulch and gets all he wants.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Hookers Meeting*

I'll give a presentation containing more details on this trip on Thursday Nov. 15 to "Hooker's" , a Livingston local fishing club.

If interested, you are most welcome to join us.

Hooker meetings are free and open to all. 6:30 pm, First National Bank of Livingston Conference Room, 2121 US190W (side door). For more information, contact 936-327-3825, or email [email protected].


----------

